# YouTube is Removing Cubing Videos



## Skullush (Jun 22, 2015)

A couple of my videos, as well as many other cubing videos from various others, are being removed from YouTube on the basis of misleading information. Here's an email I got:



Spoiler



Hi Corey Sakowski,

One or more of your videos was removed by the YouTube team for violating our community guidelines. We removed the following videos from YouTube:

MultiBLD - 11/11, 39:54.07

Misleading descriptions, tags, titles, or thumbnails designed to increase views are not allowed. Tags should only be placed in the appropriate tag section and not in the description. It's also not okay to post large amounts of untargeted, unwanted, or repetitive content, including comments and private messages. You can watch this video to learn more about our policy and how to appeal this decision.

Please note that this removal has not resulted in a strike and once you fix the issues highlighted above you are free to reupload the video(s) listed above. Please be aware that the view count and comments from your previous upload will not carry over to the new upload.

We encourage you to review all videos in your account to make sure they are in line with our community guidelines. Additional violations could result in strikes on your account, or even lead to account termination.

- The YouTube Team



Now there wasn't really any misleading information. Our best guess is that YouTube doesn't know what scrambles are and think that it's "repetitive content," but even if that's the case, how are we going to share scrambles within the video? What about my 4BLD tutorial videos which show all the setup moves for every target? Are they grounds for removal as well?

Normally I wouldn't make a thread about this, but since this is happening to a lot of cubers and a lot of videos and it's not just an isolated incident, I wanted to bring it to the forum's attention. What's all this about?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 22, 2015)

Many other people have had this happen to them, with the same email from YouTube about misleading info :/ idk what's going on, I hope they don't remove my videos but this is serious


----------



## Chree (Jun 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried replying to these emails or otherwise engaging with YouTube on the matter? If it's simply their misunderstanding of the kinds of videos our community is likely to produce, a heads up might help to them not delete our stuff.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2015)

I've also had this happen and several other people have too. ben1996123's entire channel was deleted, but he managed to get it back again. I've only had one removed so far though.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 22, 2015)

What kinds of videos are being deleted? While it sucks to have your videos deleted, I can understand why YouTube might remove repetitive content in the form of reviews, unboxings and home solves.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 22, 2015)

Youtube removed my 4.74 single :/

I don't even care if it's on Youtube anymore, I just want to be able to recover the file from Youtube and keep it safe on my computer.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

I liked your 11/11 MBLD video...


----------



## Skullush (Jun 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> What kinds of videos are being deleted? While it sucks to have your videos deleted, I can understand why YouTube might remove repetitive content in the form of reviews, unboxings and home solves.



And yet "____ for 10 Hours" videos remain on youtube.

For me, it was the 11/11 and a skewb avg25 that were removed


----------



## illius (Jun 22, 2015)

Rami Sbahi's channel is going to disappear, I bet.

(Read the descriptions to see what I mean)...


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2015)

Every week one or two video's are being removed from my channel. Mainly recorded Ao12's. I think it kind of suck that you can't argue with them.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2015)

It was example solves for me. It was a bad video though, and I was going to remove it anyway.


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I had one old average removed too.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Email Youtube and describe the entire process of what you're doing. That way, maybe they'll at least know what's happening and that cubers like watching this stuff


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know. I only had a few irrelevant tags on two of my videos, but I removed them. In addition, I have changed the displayed video pictures in such a way as to make the videos on my channel appear to be less repetitious.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 22, 2015)

Wat?! This is atrocious. Someone should alert YouTube ASAP. I've always been scared that a hacker would delete my channel or videos or something, but I never would have thought YouTube themselves would...


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 22, 2015)

im sure that google is using somesort of software to determine whether or not a video is deserving of removal. any actual human watching an average of 12 video, even if he's not a solver, would be able to tell what's going on, and that it most obviously isnt spam content (though i cant speak for all cubers).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 22, 2015)

The youtube staff should really pay more attention to stuff like this rather than change the layout every 5 minutes. Of course, that will never happen.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just this morning they removed one of my old 3x3 averages.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2015)

I had an email about this for an old video of mine. Trying to appeal seems pointless YouTube is huge.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 22, 2015)

tx789 said:


> I had an email about this for an old video of mine. Trying to appeal seems pointless YouTube is huge.



I've appealed several false content ID claims. never had an issue. Not sure how to approach this one though.


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm going to start adding a link to a pastebin file with scrambles in the future. Might also be changing some of the older video descriptions


----------



## BboyArchon (Jun 22, 2015)

Hmmm I got one removed a few months ago and I still don't know why. I also received the same email.


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried contacting YouTube and complying with their demands? I haven't had any videos removed but I have descriptions full of scrambles in some.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 22, 2015)

And my Sound Effects make DNFs a lot better is gone.

So is The Popping Overture

Time to spam them with appeals.

If anybody finds the videos lemme know so I know that they are back I guess kthnxbai

EDIT: I GOT THEM BACK YES JUST SPAM THEM WITH APPEALS


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2015)

Can you show descriptions, tags, titles (and thumbnails if not generated by youtube) of some removed videos? Or are they lost?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Can you show descriptions, tags, titles (and thumbnails if not generated by youtube) of some removed videos? Or are they lost?



Pretty sure it's just lost. They don't even list which of the reasons got the video taken down.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for getting me really nervous...


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I've started either putting scrambles in the comments if they actually matter (example solve videos), or getting rid of scrambles (avg12 videos).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2015)

Do we actually have evidence that the videos are being removed because of the scrambles in the description?


----------



## Faz (Jun 23, 2015)

Dene said:


> Has anyone tried contacting YouTube and complying with their demands? I haven't had any videos removed but I have descriptions full of scrambles in some.



There isn't really a way to contact YouTube though.


----------



## supercube (Jun 23, 2015)

I think people are skipping to the end of the video to see the result on an average of 12. youtube has publicly stated that they use skips pauses and premature exits as part of a larger system that automatically determines how relevant to the viewer and therefor the money making value of that video. skipping to the end does not happen on a video that a viewer wants to watch. if you can convince them in the value of storing things people don't want to watch then go for it.

I will also agree that they should not be deleting anything but they own it and you don't.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 23, 2015)

supercube said:


> I think people are skipping to the end of the video to see the result on an average of 12. youtube has publicly stated that they use skips pauses and premature exits as part of a larger system that automatically determines how relevant to the viewer and therefor the money making value of that video. skipping to the end does not happen on a video that a viewer wants to watch. if you can convince them in the value of storing things people don't want to watch then go for it.
> 
> I will also agree that they should not be deleting anything but they own it and you don't.



hmm, intersting. i guess we as a community should watch the whole video.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2015)

Whaaaat? D:


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 23, 2015)

This has happened to two of my videos already!!! It's completely annoying and it angers me! We really need to figure out a plan to stop YouTube from doing this! I do not want them to be ignorant about this!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2015)

Lots of people are saying it's their older videos. Was there any obnoxious misleading tags in those older videos? Like 300000000 tags where only the first 10 are relevant? I'm not sure if any of mine are gone, since I don't use the email anyway that was associated with my cubing youtube


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 23, 2015)

Username said:


> I'm going to start adding a link to a pastebin file with scrambles in the future. Might also be changing some of the older video descriptions


What is that? Pastebin? I am going to look into that too.

EDIT: http://pastebin.com/ ahh..


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Lots of people are saying it's their older videos. Was there any obnoxious misleading tags in those older videos? Like 300000000 tags where only the first 10 are relevant? I'm not sure if any of mine are gone, since I don't use the email anyway that was associated with my cubing youtube



The 3 I lost didn't have any tags, just scrambles in the description. I think we're all 99% sure that's the actual cause.


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2015)

Do they provide the details of who sent in the complaint?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2015)

ottozing said:


> The 3 I lost didn't have any tags, just scrambles in the description. I think we're all 99% sure that's the actual cause.



...how? I have videos with scrambles/recons in the description and they haven't been removed. Unless they have stated that's the reason we have no way of being "99% sure". More videos with scrambles in the description are still live than taken down.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 23, 2015)

pjk said:


> Do they provide the details of who sent in the complaint?



As far as I know this process is usually automated. Someone could have filed a copyright claim on a video and YouTube has automatically decided that all cubing videos not uploaded by that channel are "illegal". Of course, there's not much alluded to in the emails they send.



> Misleading descriptions, tags, titles, or thumbnails designed to increase views are not allowed. Tags should only be placed in the appropriate tag section and not in the description. It's also not okay to post large amounts of untargeted, unwanted, or repetitive content, including comments and private messages. You can watch this video to learn more about our policy and how to appeal this decision.
> 
> Please note that this removal has not resulted in a strike and once you fix the issues highlighted above you are free to reupload the video(s) listed above. Please be aware that the view count and comments from your previous upload will not carry over to the new upload.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Jun 23, 2015)

They even did some layout changes. I generally used to download tutorials videos but sites like keepvid are not working anymore.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> More videos with scrambles in the description are still live than taken down.



Right, but all of the ones I've heard about getting taken down (At least 10 cases, if not more) have had scrambles in the description.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 23, 2015)

ottozing said:


> The 3 I lost didn't have any tags, just scrambles in the description. I think we're all 99% sure that's the actual cause.


The explanation that they clean out videos that are rarely or never watched all the way through is much more plausible, when you consider the reasons they need to clean up at all.

I suggest telling a joke during every scramble


----------



## Mikel (Jun 23, 2015)

I had two videos removed from Youtube within the last four days. They include:

3x3x3 Average of 12- 25.79
3x3x3 Average of 12: 19.55




Skullush said:


> Misleading descriptions, tags, titles, or thumbnails designed to increase views are not allowed. Tags should only be placed in the appropriate tag section and not in the description. It's also not okay to post large amounts of untargeted, unwanted, or repetitive content, including comments and private messages. You can watch *THIS* video to learn more about our policy and how to appeal this decision.



Updated with the link to the video found in the email.


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 23, 2015)

This is disappointing. Luckily, none of my videos were removed, but then again, my channel is relatively new and doesn't have too many videos, so...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mikel said:


> I had two videos removed from Youtube within the last four days. They include:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated with the link to the video found in the email.




I swear she looks like she is being held at gunpoint while saying that stuff.


----------



## pdilla (Jun 23, 2015)

strakerak said:


> I swear she looks like she is being held at gunpoint while saying that stuff.



Don't take my family, please! Just follow the rules and my baby will live!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone else find it funny that the YouTube "search algorithms" are finding our scramble algorithms and calling them misleading just for being a different form of algorithm? Just a thought...


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2015)

Is she a robot or what? I couldn't go on listening to it, it was so horrible.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Don't take my *videos*, please! Just follow the rules and my *channel *will live!


Fixed that for you


----------



## pdilla (Jun 23, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Fixed that for you



I love you.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 23, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> The explanation that they clean out videos that are rarely or never watched all the way through is much more plausible, when you consider the reasons they need to clean up at all.
> 
> I suggest telling a joke during every scramble



i think you are right about this, the videos that people watch a little bit of and leave, often long averages (which often have a lot of scrambles int he description) are the ones that are most targeted.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 23, 2015)

I imagine that people often search for one letter frequently (maybe by accident) so scrambles are likely targeted by their algorithm, as it could be perceived as a way to get higher on erroneous searches.


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep, its the scrambles and algorithms


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

Would this be avoided if you included the scrambles/ algs in the actual video as opposed to the description?


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 23, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> The explanation that they clean out videos that are rarely or never watched all the way through is much more plausible, when you consider the reasons they need to clean up at all.
> 
> I suggest telling a joke during every scramble



Or even just some slight commentary over afterwards, kinda what cubeologist has been doing.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2015)

hkpnkp said:


> Yep, its the scrambles and algorithms



How do you know? Please show us the proof that you obviously have.


----------



## TheSeppomania (Jun 23, 2015)

two of my oldest videos were deleted. They were really long and had a small number of views and no likes.

edit: 
they just deleted my "Mirror Blocks ao12: 15.30" video....
if they delete my ao12: 14.17, I'll kill somebody......


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 23, 2015)

They just removed my 1.70 AO12.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2015)

Also had a video removed. Brb, downloading some of my videos off Youtube.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 23, 2015)

This is what happens when people use proprietary services that are "free". At some point, they need to monetize the content and if the content can't be monetized, there's no reason for them to spend money on storing it for you.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 23, 2015)

Had one removed 2 days ago. I think Im just going to start a new channel because of some other stuff too.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 23, 2015)

My 11/11 is back (didn't even appeal it) but my 14/15 is gone now.

EDIT: Also, my skewb avg25 is back, which I did appeal

And btw, all three of these videos have/had scrambles


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 23, 2015)

Skullush said:


> My 11/11 is back (didn't even appeal it) but my 14/15 is gone now.
> 
> EDIT: Also, my skewb avg25 is back, which I did appeal
> 
> And btw, all three of these videos have/had scrambles



What did you say in your appeal? I just tried to explain that the scrambles are the notation that we use to scramble


----------



## Skullush (Jun 23, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> What did you say in your appeal? I just tried to explain that the scrambles are the notation that we use to scramble



I don't remember exactly, basically something along the lines of "I don't see anything about this video that goes against the guidelines"
I wasn't specific at all


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 23, 2015)

Another one of my videos have been removed. A clock average of 12 which I reuploaded, and two 3x3 averages of 12. All of these videos had scrambles in, so I removed scrambles from all the videos I don't have copies of. And now I have copies of all videos I give some remote care about.

If you guys want to add scrambles, I recommend you add them to the comments instead of the description, and actually put something wordy there, we'll see if this prevents removals.


----------



## Meshack (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm guessing YouTube is flagging the videos as having "large amounts of untargeted, unwanted, or repetitive content". If you post scrambles in the video description, especially for an average solve, you're bound to end up with what can be incorrectly interpreted as repetitive content; R2s, U2s...

Y'all can try raising a storm on Twitter with @YouTube.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 24, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! YouTube is removing my videos! 2 have already been removed!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So I've had 3 videos removed so far... and yesterday I discover they removed my 12.44 Square-1 avg12...

So now I gotta put all these algs used in tutorials in pastebin?? this is absurd...


----------



## nalralz (Jun 24, 2015)

This is what you should say on all of your videos with scrambles and you should be fine.

Scrambles are unavailable to be public because of this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-Removing-Cubing-Videos&p=1093956#post1093956


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 24, 2015)

9.308 avg12 gone


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 24, 2015)

Ways to contact youtube - http://www.reelseo.com/contact-youtube-info/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I talked to some people in YouTube policy about this. I can't go into too much detail, but the short answer is *please appeal videos that have been taken down because of this.* I believe you can do that from the video manager page (sorry, I don't know the details on where that button is; I don't really use youtube that much).

You shouldn't have to remove scrambles from video descriptions. If this continues to be a problem please continue to post videos that are taken down to this thread, I'll keep watching here. But *please appeal videos, and tell others to do the same.*


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 24, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I talked to some people in YouTube policy about this. I can't go into too much detail, but the short answer is *please appeal videos that have been taken down because of this.* I believe you can do that from the video manager page (sorry, I don't know the details on where that button is; I don't really use youtube that much).
> 
> You shouldn't have to remove scrambles from video descriptions. If this continues to be a problem please continue to post videos that are taken down to this thread, I'll keep watching here. But *please appeal videos, and tell others to do the same.*



You do it from the video manager. You just click the warning in the removed video and it sends you to the appeal page.

Thanks for communicating for us, Tim!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 25, 2015)

MY 4.74 IS BACK YESYESYESYESYES


----------



## nalralz (Jun 25, 2015)

My videos aren't back... And I deleted all of the scrambles in my videos...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 25, 2015)

nalralz said:


> My videos aren't back... And I deleted all of the scrambles in my videos...



did you appeal?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 25, 2015)

AJ Blair said:


> You do it from the video manager. You just click the warning in the removed video and it sends you to the appeal page.
> 
> Thanks for communicating for us, Tim!



Am I being bling? I can't seem to find this...


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 25, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I talked to some people in YouTube policy about this. I can't go into too much detail, but the short answer is *please appeal videos that have been taken down because of this.* I believe you can do that from the video manager page (sorry, I don't know the details on where that button is; I don't really use youtube that much).
> 
> You shouldn't have to remove scrambles from video descriptions. If this continues to be a problem please continue to post videos that are taken down to this thread, I'll keep watching here. But *please appeal videos, and tell others to do the same.*



Thanks for the advice.

I checked my Video Manager.
Found that 3 videos have been taken down.
Just appealed, will say something if anything happens.

They were all average of 12's.
I'd say it supports the scrambles in description theory.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2015)

just noticed two of my videos were taken down, both 3x3 avgs of 12 (9.97, 9.56) scrambles were in the description... So when I take the scrambles out, they will make it public again?


----------



## APdRF (Jun 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> just noticed two of my videos were taken down, both 3x3 avgs of 12 (9.97, 9.56) scrambles were in the description... So when I take the scrambles out, they will make it public again?



Just appeal


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> just noticed two of my videos were taken down, both 3x3 avgs of 12 (9.97, 9.56) scrambles were in the description... So when I take the scrambles out, they will make it public again?



Well you see the problem is you can't access the video's description to edit it...so the only thing you can really do is appeal.


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is more information about the YouTube policy - https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2801973



> Please select a reasonable number of tags that most closely reflect your video content. Please also only add tags to the tag section of your metadata. Adding additional tags to the description of your video may constitute spam and can result in the removal of your video.



I'm guessing scrambles sometimes fall in to this category ("R2 D2" springs to mind... nothing to do with Star Wars) and may result in the video being removed.



> If the main purpose of your content is to drive people off of YouTube and onto another site, it will likely violate our spam policies.



Be wary of putting URLs in your video descriptions (various suggestions earlier in this thread) because they may also cause you problems.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 25, 2015)

One thing I want to point out is that i have had two videos removed and those had JUST the scrambles in the descriptions and nothing else but almost all my other videos have a preset description which i think might be keeping them safe despite most of my videos having scrambles as well. Just thought I would put this out there.





Spoiler: preset description



Please subscribe for more solves, crazy solves, cubing vines, and speed cubing help videos! Thanks for watching!

Follow me on twitch! http://www.twitch.tv/sirwaffle2/

My Skype: sir.waffle1

My website: http://sirwaffle.weebly.com

My twitter: https://twitter.com/SirWaffle2

My facebook: https://www.facebook.com/sirla.waffle


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> Am I being bling? I can't seem to find this...


You're not being bling, I couldn't find it either, but I googled it and found it here.

There's a link to where you can appeal:


----------



## nalralz (Jun 25, 2015)

I appealed and they still haven't given my videos back...


----------



## tx789 (Jun 25, 2015)

A third video of mine has been taken down. I have appealed for the first two. All have been averages.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2015)

About six or seven of my videos have been removed. I'm assuming because of scrambles.

EDIT: I've just appealed for all of them. MY LAWYERS ARE ON IT.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 25, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> > Please select a reasonable number of tags that most closely reflect your video content. Please also only add tags to the tag section of your metadata. Adding additional tags to the description of your video may constitute spam and can result in the removal of your video.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing scrambles sometimes fall in to this category ("R2 D2" springs to mind... nothing to do with Star Wars) and may result in the video being removed.



Really? Who uses scrambles as tags?


----------



## nalralz (Jun 25, 2015)

How do I get my videos back... I appealed and have said nothing... (I got rid of all of the scrambles on my videos and now I can't get them back and my videos aren't coming back because they don't care)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2015)

You should give it a little time. Mine are still gone, too, but it hasn't even been an hour since I appealed. I wouldn't be surprised if it took a few days until they get back to you. But don't read too much into it yet, I'd say.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 25, 2015)

I appealed 2 days ago...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 25, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I appealed 2 days ago...



do this
a)spam appeals 
or
b)wait
if those two don't work just do
c)b


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 26, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Really? Who uses scrambles as tags?



It sounds like anything in the description can be interpreted as tags. Listen to 2:13 in their video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QTUPkidackw#t=133


----------



## Stefan (Jun 26, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> It sounds like anything in the description can be interpreted as tags. Listen to 2:13 in their video...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QTUPkidackw#t=133



Ok, you're right, I now see youtube itself talks like that and I had missed it in the text you quoted earlier, sorry. Makes no sense to me and I'm trying to find out what exactly they consider tags.


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 26, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Ok, you're right, I now see youtube itself talks like that and I had missed it in the text you quoted earlier, sorry. Makes no sense to me and I'm trying to find out what exactly they consider tags.



It's hard to say what they might consider to be tags. I think it's safe to assume that whatever is trawling through the titles and descriptions, searching for tags and adding them to their search database is also flagging up our content as breaking some of their rules. Maybe it is the presence of similar sequences of turns in different scrambles for some videos that is causing problems, who knows.

I think our scrambles must confuse their logic in much the same as some genuine e-mails confuse anti-spam mechanisms and end up in spam folders. Like someone said earlier in this thread we may be ok if there is some other text in the description as well but I wouldn't bet on it. I haven't had any videos removed yet but I've removed the scrambles just to be on the safe side.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jun 26, 2015)

Nothing has been deleted from the SpeedCubeReview channel


----------



## Cubing Ninja (Jun 28, 2015)

I Now Put All My Scrambles In The Comments Section. Had No problems.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2015)

Yesterday a recent Ao12 of mine got removed. It seems they are not doing just old ones now. It was my best Ao12 on camera with a 12.xx single in it. I am pretty bummed about that. Now I have to go find it in my hard drive again


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 28, 2015)

Again, please appeal if your video gets removed.


----------



## Phantom777 (Jun 28, 2015)

Google believes that they have the control of everything. The Internet is a free place that you can do everything you want and don't disrespect the common rules of Internet. We can upload our cubing videos and We aren't disrespecting any of their rules.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 28, 2015)

My videos that got removed all got reinstated. Yes both of them had scrambles in the description. Looks like they get picked up by an automated system, then when you appeal they get checked over manually a few of days later or something.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 28, 2015)

Phantom777 said:


> Google believes that they have the control of everything. The Internet is a free place that you can do everything you want and don't disrespect the common rules of Internet. We can upload our cubing videos and We aren't disrespecting any of their rules.



Google owns the servers and they can apply any arbitrary criteria they want to retain or delete what you upload.


----------



## darckhitet (Jun 28, 2015)

I just log in to check my channel and see 20 videos are missing, received the exact same email.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2015)

Phantom777 said:


> Google believes that they have the control of everything. The Internet is a free place that you can do everything you want and don't disrespect the common rules of Internet. We can upload our cubing videos and We aren't disrespecting any of their rules.



THEY WON'T OPPRESS US!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 29, 2015)

Dene said:


> THEY WON'T OPPRESS US!



The only way to stop them from oppressing you is by not giving them the power by using their services.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> The only way to stop them from oppressing you is by not giving them the power by using their services.



ABSTINENCE IS EFFECTIVE!


----------



## CuberRiley (Jul 11, 2015)

*YouTube Removing My Video?*

Hey guys
So I just got back from a camping trip, and I checked my email. One of those really stood out from YouTube, and here is what it said:

"	
Hi RECuber,

The YouTube community flagged one or more of your videos as inappropriate. After reviewing the content, we’ve determined that the videos violate our Community Guidelines. As a result, we removed the following videos from YouTube:

"500 Subscriber Special!!! (LanLan Skewb Destruction)" (https://youtu.be/BVUedE-XR2o)
If a video contains violent or graphic content that appears to be posted in a shocking, sensational, or disrespectful manner, it's less likely to be allowed on YouTube. Harmful or dangerous content involving minors is particularly sensitive. If your video shows a minor participating in a harmful or dangerous activity, we ask that you don't post it. YouTube reviews content on a case by case basis and will make limited exceptions for appropriate educational, documentary, artistic, and scientific contexts. Learn more here. 

Your account has received one Community Guidelines strike, which will expire in six months. Additional violations could prevent you from posting content to YouTube or even lead to your account getting terminated."

This is sort of sad just because I uploaded that video and they removed it just like that. Its also sort of weird how they haven't removed LTCuber's, DerpyCuber's, my 2x2, or anybody else's destruction test but mine. And it's funny how people like TechRax are blowing up and shooting iPhones, yet I smash a Skewb and they remove it and give me a strike. It's stupid

What should I do? I love my channel and I don't want it to be terminated. And please don't leave hate comments down below for me destroying a cube. It was purely for your guyses entertainment
Thanks
-Riley


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 11, 2015)

Just appeal.


----------



## 00 (Jul 11, 2015)

There's already a recent thread about youtube removing videos.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 12, 2015)

00 said:


> There's already a recent thread about youtube removing videos.



that was a different situation, that was aout the scrambles in the description


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2015)

lmaooooo


----------



## cashis (Jul 12, 2015)

Destroying a skewb is fairly violent


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fp...4jr3rzReA&annotation_id=annotation_2452432231

#stopcubeviolence

but seriously just appeal


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 12, 2015)

Lmfao such violent content


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 12, 2015)

3disturbing5me

flaged, unlicked, and unsubscribbled


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2015)

It says the community flagged it, which means your viewers were offended by the video. Probably best to just learn from the mistake, if you ask me.


----------



## Egide (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi guys, my youtube channel just got a community guidelines strike after l uploaded a ZBLL video and l don't know how to dispute it. Now when l try to log in there's a message from youtube telling me about the strike and an "Aknowledge" button. Has any of you disputed such a strike?


----------



## The_Gaming_Cuber (Aug 29, 2019)

Does this still happen?


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 29, 2019)

The_Gaming_Cuber said:


> Does this still happen?


Almost definitely to some extent.

But please don't bump 3 year old threads if you don't have information to add


----------



## The_Gaming_Cuber (Aug 29, 2019)

shadowslice e said:


> Almost definitely to some extent.
> 
> But please don't bump 3 year old threads if you don't have information to add






Just wanted to know... Sorry?


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 29, 2019)

The_Gaming_Cuber said:


> Just wanted to know... Sorry?


Create a new thread and let a moderator decide if it's worth merging or not. Otherwise, let dead threads rest.


----------



## The_Gaming_Cuber (Aug 29, 2019)

shadowslice e said:


> Create a new thread and let a moderator decide if it's worth merging or not. Otherwise, let dead threads rest.







fine


----------

